# Lakers whorenets



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So they will be without Kaman, Gordon, Jack, Ariza and Ayon.

Prediction: we go up twenty sometime in the second quarter, they cut it to single digits. Big 3 are playing in the fourth and we win by about 8 or so.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we need to get back on track at home for some reason we've gone sideways in effort at home. We gotta get Sessions playing with more aggressiveness and cohesiveness with the starters. Gotta win this game. Should play our starters deeper into the game regardless of score take this game as a practice if we get up big. Get some flow going.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> *So they will be without Kaman, Gordon, Jack, Ariza and Ayon.*
> 
> Prediction: we go up twenty sometime in the second quarter, they cut it to single digits. Big 3 are playing in the fourth and we win by about 8 or so.


Injuries?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe shooting terribly as usual


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe's shooting struggles have been epic he's taking good shots and just not hitting. Have never seen him shoot this poorly ever. Not sure whats going on but he needs to fix it soon. we are barely ahead of the Hornets at halftime with so many guys out. Jack is playing btw.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

1 point game! Who has less energy, the Lakers or the crowd?

EDIT: Hornets have the lead now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe ice cold missing easy shots in the paint just terrible Bynum is slowly starting to wake up and we trail the Hornets by 2. 

incredible.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this is comically brutal to watch


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*0-15???*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

NBA record for shots without a make is 0-17 by Tim Hardaway in 1991.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kobe's shooting percentage < Bynum's three-point percentage


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

"Kobe is 0-15" #1 trend on twitter, I'm not watching the game and that's still brutal as hell.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe this means Kobe hits the game winner.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing embarrassing.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Kobe with the 3 for the lead.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this is why Kobe is a legend he just doesn't give a **** about anything when it comes to trying to win a game in the end wow.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lucky ****ers.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Brown has run Kobe to the ground.

He has been wearing down the past 5 games and it is showing, they should really think about letting him sit the next two games against the Warriors and Nets.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they should really think of firing Mike Brown


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

e-monk said:


> they should really think of firing Mike Brown


That to.:laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yeah fire Mike Brown and bring in.... Rudy T?

Whoever they would replace him with we would hate.

I didn't mind this Kobe compared to some of his other ones. For the most parts those were good shots he was missing... hell even deferred to Blake to let him shoot the shot to end half, which Blake then passed off to Kobe but still.

Goudelock would be nice to see when the team struggles to score like this.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah fire Mike Brown and bring in.... Rudy T?
> 
> Whoever they would replace him with we would hate.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why he isn't playing. We could spare Kobe three or four minutes by giving him some burn.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

jazzy1 said:


> this is why Kobe is a legend he just doesn't give a **** about anything when it comes to trying to win a game in the end wow.


Legend? What's legendary about almost shooting your team out of a game at home against a LAST place team. 3-21 is mindboggling, sure he made the game winner...but you do realize that if he had shot maybe 7-21 (still bad) Lakers wouldnt have been in that mess. Im a huge fan of Gasol and Bynum and when your shooting guard is 0-15 to start the game....maybe its time to tell him he shouldnt shoot so much. He has two not just one but two 7 footers to pass too...That is a luxury no one else has. smh


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> Legend? What's legendary about almost shooting your team out of a game at home against a LAST place team. 3-21 is mindboggling, sure he made the game winner...but you do realize that if he had shot maybe 7-21 (still bad) Lakers wouldnt have been in that mess. Im a huge fan of Gasol and Bynum and when your shooting guard is 0-15 to start the game....maybe its time to tell him he shouldnt shoot so much. He has two not just one but two 7 footers to pass too...That is a luxury no one else has. smh


Did you watch the game?

Bryant missed shots he normally makes, there were only one or two bad shots and that was due to the shot-clock running down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hdlr said:


> Maybe this means Kobe hits the game winner.


Good ****ing call. :laugh:

I missed the game but listened to it. Couldn't believe how awful his shooting was. Glad he redeemed himself.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Hard to watch this one...but I'll take the win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Legend? What's legendary about almost shooting your team out of a game at home against a LAST place team. 3-21 is mindboggling, sure he made the game winner...but you do realize that if he had shot maybe 7-21 (still bad) Lakers wouldnt have been in that mess. Im a huge fan of Gasol and Bynum and when your shooting guard is 0-15 to start the game....maybe its time to tell him he shouldnt shoot so much. He has two not just one but two 7 footers to pass too...That is a luxury no one else has. smh


He didn't shoot them out of the game. he was shooting wide open shots the Hornets were playing zone basicaly collasping on the Lakers post players what is he supposed to do. 

he made them especially the game winning 3 when it counted thats all that really matters.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah fire Mike Brown and bring in.... Rudy T?


or Brian Shaw?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

jazzy1 said:


> He didn't shoot them out of the game. he was shooting wide open shots the Hornets were playing zone basicaly collasping on the Lakers post players what is he supposed to do.
> 
> he made them especially the game winning 3 when it counted thats all that really matters.


yeah this was not a game where it looked like he was forcing anything - he was open a lot, he even missed a couple 12-15 footers with no one near him - this was just a bad shooting night not one of those Kobe's launching contested 25' treys while facing a double team nights


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Plus he got 5 assists and worked on defense, getting 3 steals.


----------

